# Any suggestions on what I can do here



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Got a call to look at a lady's ceiling she has popcorn ceilings over a slab soffit sure no worries we can put battens up and conceal it with suspended plasterboard ceiling...
Arrive to the job to quote hmmmmm 19th floor in a high rise ceilings










It's going to be a prick to load up all the material up the fire escape stairs and the elevator is tiny so it will cost a mint to complete the job 

We don't come across the popcorn as much as you guys do but i swear I have seen somewhere that you guys smooth it off with plaster compound is this correct and what is the procedure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Best bet would be attack it with a power sander and give it a couple coats of mud and a light sand after!:thumbsup:
Be a lot easier than trying to get board and battens up there!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Got a call to look at a lady's ceiling she has popcorn ceilings over a slab soffit sure no worries we can put battens up and conceal it with suspended plasterboard ceiling...
> Arrive to the job to quote hmmmmm 19th floor in a high rise ceilings
> 
> 
> ...


No, we take a bug sprayer and wet it slighty and scrape it off before skimming and sanding. That acoustic is sprayed directly over concrete.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Does it come off pretty easy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've only scraped it off drywall so i'm not sure about concrete. Comes off drywall easy.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Check for asbestos.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's concrete then you should be able to scrape it clean, oil prime, then skim it out. If not then hang over it..


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Check for asbestos.




Good idea- thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> If it's concrete then you should be able to scrape it clean, oil prime, then skim it out. If not then hang over it..




How messy is this process?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> How messy is this process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Plenty of visqueen. Asbestos was taken out of taping mud products in 1978 here in the US.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > If it's concrete then you should be able to scrape it clean, oil prime, then skim it out. If not then hang over it..
> ...


It can be pretty messy but you will have to plastic off everything. Will take more time to mask off than it will scraping. There was a thread on here a year or two ago where someone did this exact thing... Think it was Saskataper if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Go with the sander method if I was u!
u start putting water on there and scraping that chit of the mess will b great!:whistling2If it sands nice with a power sander u could get away with only sanding it ready for paint!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Go with the sander method if I was u!
> u start putting water on there and scraping that chit of the mess will b great!:whistling2If it sands nice with a power sander u could get away with only sanding it ready for paint!:thumbsup:


 I second that, Power sander chite out of it, You have a festool to deal to it, But, Pigmented seal next to stop any of the water in the next coat of mud softening the under remaining layer of popcorn and causing a blistering mess, (Been there, Nasty as) Then just skim it out a few times :thumbsup:

Ive done most ways, Wetting and scraping yeah nah? Messy as, Be a chite to scrape if thats concrete as it wont be smooth, You know what i mean, concrete nibs, trying to blade it :whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet cheers for the help guys, with the sanding how much do I sand back what grit paper to use 
Then what's that pigmented seal ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Pigmented seal it's a bond you apply on concrete, plaster or plasterboard before paint.....use 80 grit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> Pigmented seal it's a bond you apply on concrete, plaster or plasterboard before paint.....use 80 grit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Pigmented sealer, Oil based paint, Stinks a bit but will stop the water transfer from plaster you add to existing surface. Oil based undercoat will do the same, Water based undercoat sealer just isnt quite as good but doesnt stink so much, Might work though.

Ive done it before, Sanded back a texture, Skimmed it with hotmud, Came back next day to a mess, Scraped it for hrs, Then pigmented sealed, Started skimmimg again and got it in the end, Now i just sand back, pigment seal then skim just in case it happens again, No more issues at all.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah awsome, thanks for the advice so now the hard part is to price this 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Sweet cheers for the help guys, with the sanding how much do I sand back what grit paper to use
> Then what's that pigmented seal ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If popcorn was painted before use 60 grit and then prime then 2 skim coats then sand with 220-240 grit.

if it wasnt painted use 100 grit then prime then one skim coat then sand

if very hard popcorn sand what you can then 3ft roll fuse the whole ceiling and skim it right away then another skim next day and next day sand.

Thats what i do.. 

My 1st Job using festool planex https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTvsANh0v88


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Bob, haven't heard back from the client she must of fell of the balcony after I gave her the price 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

